# A special gift



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I received a couple of calls from Bigdrowdy in the mail yesterday. Also enclosed was a a call with a note, saying "Congrats uncle, this one is for the young -un." Rodney had sent this call an inscribed a beautiful P on the call for Presley. Words cannot describe how much this meant to my brother and I. Thank you so much Rodney, you have a heart of gold. Sorry we didn't get a better picture, but the little lady kept grabbing at the call and moving it from where we placed it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Way to go Rodney.....Presley was trying to call you and Dad in a dog or two.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pic., have to agree with YD, Rodney is top notch.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thats a great pic

a great gift from a great guy


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats great ! I am very pleased to see callmakers give back to the members here. Way to go Rodney !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet...


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

This call is made from Pink Ivory for Predator hunting for Presley. Congratulations to your brother and his wife and a Uncle that we all would be proud to have. Enjoy

:cowboy:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> This call is made from Pink Ivory for Predator hunting for Presley. Congratulations to your brother and his wife and a Uncle that we all would be proud to have. Enjoy
> 
> :cowboy:


heck ya

i wish my uncles would have been mlre like that when i was growing up

i grew up not knowing my father,my step dad was never into hunting anything but long necks of the brown bottle type


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Thats a great photo of Presley. The only things she is missing.......................................the camo cloths. She has the camo car seat and the call to go hunting already, just needs the proper cloths. lol

And Rodney, you are definitely a great guy.


----------

